# Determining what theme



## dcmarch (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there a way to determine what theme your on. I thought I loaded a theme droidcore but hadron flash and lost it on my internal ad card. I restored and got it running but would like it so if I have trouble again. I am running eclipse 2.2. The coreDroid listed is different than the one I'm running.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thedon781978 (Dec 1, 2011)

i downloaded it too. luckily i saved it on my computer because for some reason that theme for 2.2 has disappeared.


----------



## dcmarch (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it possible to send a link or pm the file

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

